# Beautiful Bunny Competition!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

To raise some funds towards the last £990 of our vet bill paid, I am running a beautiful bunny competition on the recommendation of a friend who runs another rescue.

To enter, email your picture(s) to [email protected] including your forum name, real name, bunny's name and your address (making it easier to post prize directly.)

Minimum Entry donation per bunny picture is £2 though you are welcome to give more.

Competition ends: 6th June

Prize is: 2 vue cinema tickets, "Winner" rosette and a personalised certificate for your "beautiful bunny"

Paypal is: [email protected]
You can also pay via card direct over the phone to my vets by calling: 02085998544 and asking to pay off of the Starlight Account


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bumping for you

I think its a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Another bump. I am going to get Cofty, if she doesn't mind, to do me a sig next week. Will donate something then as broke now.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Super idea - I will take a pic of lil Willow....


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Another bump. I am going to get Cofty, if she doesn't mind, to do me a sig next week. Will donate something then as broke now.


Crofty did my signature - it's great, and really easy to make a donation...


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't donate until June but I will definitely do it then


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great idea Vamp, Miiffy will win hands down


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just entered Willow in the nick of time....


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Any winners being announced?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in this!

The winner, chosen by mum's friend, is Lola!










I am glad I was unable to choose, as it would have been far too hard!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

That is such a cute pic - Willow says she doesn't mind losing to such a cutie!


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Darn - I got mixed up and thought the cut off date was the 16th, not the 6th

will you be doing another one?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw ive only just seen this! I would have entered my fuzzies!!!

Will you be doing another? x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

We may do another if there is much demand of it, as we only had 6 entries for this one


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> We may do another if there is much demand of it, as we only had 6 entries for this one


I think if you went on the dog chat and did a doggie one u wud be overwelmed by the response  x


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think if you went on the dog chat and did a doggie one u wud be overwelmed by the response  x


Lol, yes, I totally agree (and would enter my boys, lol)


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> We may do another if there is much demand of it, as we only had 6 entries for this one


Shame you didn't get more entries. Maybe getting people to post their pics on the forum as well as emailing them to you would encourage more entries if you do another one.


----------

